# Need help with a discontinued Cabela Electric Smoker



## backdraftchief (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a DES-B2PWCAB smoker, I've had it 3years, the digital control unit on the top has gone haywire the display partially works and has a mind of its own, called Cabela Customer Service and they basically told me I'm SOL no longer support this product and no longer have parts, refused to tell me the manufacturer it's a Cabela product  id really like to find a replacement part..if anyone can help I appreciate it


----------



## backdraftchief (Jun 29, 2016)

backdraftchief said:


> I have a DES-B2PWCAB smoker, I've had it 3years, the digital control unit on the top has gone haywire the display partially works and has a mind of its own, called Cabela Customer Service and they basically told me I'm SOL no longer support this product and no longer have parts, refused to tell me the manufacturer it's a Cabela product  id really like to find a replacement part..if anyone can help I appreciate it















image.jpeg



__ backdraftchief
__ Jun 29, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm sure the element is still good...   bypass all the electrical and hook up a temp controller directly to the heating element...  There is a range of controllers on the market...  from $15 to $200....  they all have their plusses...    Search temperature controllers on Amazon, you'll see what I mean about range...    Some of them "learn"...   some just are dumb and turn the element on and off...  the dumb ones work just fine...  the smart controllers are amazing...


----------



## backdraftchief (Jun 29, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm sure the element is still good...   bypass all the electrical and hook up a temp controller directly to the heating element...  There is a range of controllers on the market...  from $15 to $200....  they all have their plusses...    Search temperature controllers on Amazon, you'll see what I mean about range...    Some of them "learn"...   some just are dumb and turn the element on and off...  the dumb ones work just fine...  the smart controllers are amazing...


Thanks I'll look at that...


----------



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks kinda like a gen 1 especially with the exhaust in the back right. 

Agree 100% with Dave to learn how to bypass it's controller using a PID like a Auber.   Best thing I did to my Masterbuilt MES.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windwill (Dec 1, 2016)

Did you ever find a fix for your Cabela's smoker?  I have the same one and mine won't heat up at all. I bought mine almost two years ago off Craigslist new from a guy who works for Chard international. My control panel went bad soon after I got it (wouldn't heat up past about 100 degrees) so I contacted the guy I bought it from and he had his company sent me a new control panel. It worked fine after replacing it. Last week i tried to smoke a brisket and noticed the buttons were sticking. I couldn't set the temp so it wouldn't start the heating process. I opened up the control panel and noticed the buttons were all corroded. So I lightly sprayed them with WD40 and wiped them clean. After that all the buttons worked fine and I was able to set the temp and time. I thought that would fix the issue but then it  wouldn't heat up at all. 
So I still had the guy's email and tried emailing for the hell of it. He responded the next day and forwarded my email and issue to his customer service. They responded and said they would send me a new control panel. Awesome customer service especially for a smoker I bought off Craigslist. 
So I got the new panel today and replaced it with the old one. No dice. It still won't heat. So I'm guess the heating element is bad. Anyone have any ideas?

Backdraftcheif i have an extra control panel now that you can probably use. I see you live in Chicago. I live in Tinley Park so I can probably get it to you pretty easily. Also my dad is a retired Chicago fireman.  Where did you get your smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2016)

WW, morning....   May I suggest pulling off the back panel where the element connects to the supply wiring...    Seems on Masterbuilt Smokers, the connection corrodes...  You may have a similar problem...   Clean the terminals on the element and replace the connectors on the wires...  coat the connections with a "terminal grease" that prevents corrosion, OR, solder the connections to prevent forever and end corrosion problems...


----------



## windwill (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion Dave. I would definitely try that except that there's no panel on the back like on the Masterbuilt. I noticed a panel on the bottom, but I'm not sure if this would be where the heating element connections would be. I guess I'll have check it out.  Here's a pic of the bottom of my smoker. Not sure what that panel is for. 













IMG_2174.JPG



__ windwill
__ Dec 2, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2016)

Where ever the heating element "ends" inside the smoker, the wires should connect somewhere near there...  It would be worth a shot at pulling off a panel that will give you access to that area at least to find out what's going on inside....

It may give you an idea for using a temp controller and new element to be able to use the smoker body for a "newly modified" smoker.... 

If my MES quits, I'll replace the electronics with something simple...   Dial thermometer, controller and a drink holder or something like that...  The SS smoker body will still be useable..


----------



## iceman6409 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have an old Cabela's Premium Electric Smoker myself.  Plug it and turn it on high and temp only gets to maybe 200F.  I use a 3 foot 12 gauge cord that connects to my outlet on the outside of my house.  Contact Cabela's and they won't tell me anything about who makes anything for this smoker.  So I am looking for help as well.  Does anyone know who the private manufacturer for the thermostat is by chance?  Do I have other options?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2016)

Have you checked the inside temp, with a calibrated thermometer...


----------



## backdraftchief (May 27, 2017)

windwill said:


> Did you ever find a fix for your Cabela's smoker?  I have the same one and mine won't heat up at all. I bought mine almost two years ago off Craigslist new from a guy who works for Chard international. My control panel went bad soon after I got it (wouldn't heat up past about 100 degrees) so I contacted the guy I bought it from and he had his company sent me a new control panel. It worked fine after replacing it. Last week i tried to smoke a brisket and noticed the buttons were sticking. I couldn't set the temp so it wouldn't start the heating process. I opened up the control panel and noticed the buttons were all corroded. So I lightly sprayed them with WD40 and wiped them clean. After that all the buttons worked fine and I was able to set the temp and time. I thought that would fix the issue but then it  wouldn't heat up at all.
> So I still had the guy's email and tried emailing for the hell of it. He responded the next day and forwarded my email and issue to his customer service. They responded and said they would send me a new control panel. Awesome customer service especially for a smoker I bought off Craigslist.
> So I got the new panel today and replaced it with the old one. No dice. It still won't heat. So I'm guess the heating element is bad. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Backdraftcheif i have an extra control panel now that you can probably use. I see you live in Chicago. I live in Tinley Park so I can probably get it to you pretty easily. Also my dad is a retired Chicago fireman.  Where did you get your smoker?


 Hey I'm sorry I never saw this response, I also bought it off Craigslist on the NW side the guy had 3-4 brand new ones in the box never opened.. its still sitting dead on my deck lol, trying to find someone to try and rewire it to a different temp controller.. I'm not good with that kind of thing ... I'm also on NW side let me know if you still have that controller won't hurt to try..
Thanks


----------

